# Rod Recommendation



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I have several Bass Pro gift cards and looking for a rod to use pier fishing Specks/Flounder.

Thinking about, 6.6'-7.6', med-light, fast action.
Light, sensitive and enough backbone for a nice Red.
Probably put a Penn 4500SS or smaller on it, with 8# mono.

So what would y'all recommend for around $150.00+/-?
G Loomis E6X Inshore
Shimano Teramar Southeast
St. Croix Mojo Inshore
Fenwick Elite Tech Inshore
Other

Thanks for your time.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a 7' 2'' Loomis E6X Inshore & I LOVE it. I have used it for everything from specks & bull reds down here to smallmouth & king salmon up in Wisconsin, & it has performed very well. With that being said, I did not pay retail for it. I have fished many Fenwick rods before & would be willing to bet that the Elite Tech Inshore is probably the best bang for your buck rod out of the bunch that you listed by far.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

ThaFish.
which model/rating are you using?
Med-light/mod-fast?


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

st, croix tide master 6'6" has done a great job for me on the pier fighting sheepies, bobo's, spanish, drum, etc. the rod is just stiff enough to control your fish (keep it from swimming into lines next to you) yet sensitive enough to feel a sheepshead bite. 

TIS66MHF	6'6"	MH	Fast	1pc	10 - 20lb	1/2 - 1 1/4oz	5.0oz (rod weight) $ 160


(Grandpa always said go with a heavier action for the pier)

-Kev's 2 cents


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

*Rod*

I just got a 7' Penn Rampage with large eyelets and am very happy with it. Recommended line 15-30#.



Edit: Too much rod for what you are looking for. I should have read entire post first.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Went with...
Shimano Teramar 7' Med/Fast, 8-17# line, 3/8-1oz lure
Daiwa BG SW 3000


----------



## AscendAngler (Aug 14, 2015)

7' Medium is always a good "go to" for specks and flounder. Let us know how you enjoy that set up.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I have that same Teramar and I use it for everything you mentioned. I don't think there is a better bang for the buck. You're gonna love it.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Dumped the Daiwa BG after fishing it a few times, exchanged it for a Battle II 3000.
The Teramar is a winner, gonna get another for Kings and etc, the 8' MH Fast.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Check out the Berkeley inshore. Surprising rod for the price, pretty sure BP carries them. I'd go around 7 ft.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I use the Star plasma rods I really like them.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> Dumped the Daiwa BG after fishing it a few times, exchanged it for a Battle II 3000.
> The Teramar is a winner, gonna get another for Kings and etc, the 8' MH Fast.


Curious, What was your issue with the BG?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Pier#r said:


> Curious, What was your issue with the BG?


Hi #r, 
I had a chronic issue during casting with line slipping off the back of the spool, getting under the skirt and entwining around the shaft.
This happened with a good line lay, not over spooled, headwind or no, manually closing bail to prevent over runs, no other problems, e.g. wind knots and the line was feeding cleanly through guides.

Could've been line related, spooled at BP with BP line, but I've never had such problems before or since with BP line. BP's house line is rebranded Berkley is it not?

Anyhow, I couldn't figure it out.
Frustrated and annoyed the BG went back for a Battle II, and no problems with that so far.
I can count on one hand ever having a similar issue with all my trusty'ol vintage Penn Spinfishers.

This is my first Battle II.
I figured I'd give it a try after the Battle 1 which I only bought one of after having anti-reverse issues with it.

Probably will buy another NOS Penn 4500SS.
Hard to beat those old Made in USA Penn's.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the honest input John!
I can see why that reel can have issues with line falling behind the spool when the shaft extends all the way out, there is a bit of a gap between the spool and the rotor...









And yes, Bass Pro's Excel line is made by the same factory as Berkley's.
Keep in mind XL means "extra limp", so that line is very 'soft' but castable.
Perhaps it could be more prone to "slipping off the back of the spool"?


----------

